# Hymer B 544 Zanussi Fridge Problem



## 95602 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi all, 
I have a problem with using my Fridge on Gas, It won t ignite. Now you can hear the sparker and i can hear the Gas popping ,so it is trying .
Now someone will tell me that the sparker and the gas pilot are out of line, and that i have worked out, but i m not the best at the mechanics.
What i need to know is the way into the Sparker, I have removed the 2 Fridge Vents beside the Motorhome Exit Door, and there is nothing to see.
So i would be delighted if anyone can help solve my little dilemma.

Thanking you in advance
Best wishes 
Pat and Jen


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

jen36059 said:


> Hi all, ............
> Thanking you in advance
> Best wishes
> Pat and Jen


I would have thought that the "popping" was the gas trying to light but not quite suceeding which would sugest that the igniter IS aligned.
Could it be 
a/lack of pressure?
b/ dirty jet?
c/ too much supply dowsing the ignitor?

Also, out of curiosity, I didn't know that Zannusi did caravan/motorhome fridges? Got a model number so I can look them up. Just curiosity


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi

On my 1993 Hymer B544 the ignition unit for the fridge is accessed from the rear of the van. if you look at the rear of the van there should be a removal panel held on by 4 screws. Located just above the bumper.

Regards

Herman


----------



## 95602 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Zaskar,
Correction it is an Electrolux Fridge#
Regards
Pat


----------

